# Dawson forest wma shooting range?



## blackbear

Why doesnt Dawson Forest wma have a shooting range?There are a lot of hunters over that way/not far from atlanta/ with no public place to sight in there rifles....I think west cohutta wma or Johns mountain wma is as close as it gets?Anyone else like to see a shooting range somewhere on that side of town?


----------



## Craig Knight

I would love to have a shooting range at Dawson Forest WMA but there would be so many cry babies around there it wouldnt work. Just the shooting up at the Sporting clays place on Etowah's land next to Dwason forest has everyone raising sin. But there needs to be a place to shoot high power rifles and handguns near by.


----------



## Branchminnow

I/we offered to pay for the grading and maintenance of a place on the DF land ...I was told that there was really no place on the property that would/could facilitate this type of venue.


----------



## blackbear

I wonder what cossawattee  or allatoona or pine log or mcgraw ford wma would say about building a shooting range?


----------



## Luke0927

since the south tract is 5 minutes from my house and my partents land borders it that would be nice!  I have also called and asked why there are no birddog training areas still haven't got a response.


who said there was not place to facilitate it?  On the south track of Dawson Forest Rd i can think of a lot of places?


----------



## blackbear

All we need is a 100 Yard dirt bank?


----------



## pnome

I would love it.  I normally drive all the way to Wilson Shoals.  (a bit closer to me than Johns Mountain)

I doubt it will happen though.  With all the trouble the sporting clays place is getting, I can't see it going anywhere.


----------



## Branchminnow

Luke0927 said:


> since the south tract is 5 minutes from my house and my partents land borders it that would be nice!  I have also called and asked why there are no birddog training areas still haven't got a response.
> 
> 
> who said there was not place to facilitate it?  On the south track of Dawson Forest Rd i can think of a lot of places?



The district director.


----------



## GA DAWG

Yeah..It also needs to be open for hound training!!!!!!!! Like some other wmas are..Specially with how hard it is to find a place to turn a hound loose...Yall need to go to the dnr meeting in gainsville next week and tell em this...I cant gotta work!!


----------



## blackbear

So how much does it cost to go to a shooting range & pay to practice?I heard of wolf creek? but never been there,I think i heard it was out by sixflags?Anyone know?Also wasnt there a shooting club down on the chattahoochee river down by medlock bridge?Did it just up and go away when the develpments took over?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Branchminnow said:


> I/we offered to pay for the grading and maintenance of a place on the DF land ...I was told that there was really no place on the property that would/could facilitate this type of venue.



The GONetwork has money in the local districts to help pay for this project. Convince DNR that it is needed and it could happen.

The meeting in Gainsville would be a great place to start. If we could turn out 100 or so folks who favor the project it might get some attention.

I am available.

Who will join me?


----------



## GA DAWG

I thought the meeting was monday night.They having another one?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

GA DAWG said:


> I thought the meeting was monday night.They having another one?



Dang

I was hoping it was next Monday!

Regardless, if ya'll want to push for this, let me know!


----------



## 308 WIN

A 100 yard range at Dawson Forest would be excellent!!
Someone that knows how, get one of those online petitions going, and post it here. I know I've got at least 5 signatures for it.


----------



## 308 WIN

blackbear said:


> All we need is a 100 Yard dirt bank?



How hard could it be?
What is Dawson Forest, 8, 10 thousand acres? Should be able to find a good, fairly remote area on that.


----------



## Nick300WSM

Im in. DF has got plenty of places for a range. Im tired of trying to sight in on 35yd indoor ranges.


----------



## Branchminnow

Look fellas,
I promise you I checked on it. The district director said that it was highly unlikely. If yall want  support from me ...you got it. Im willing to help. Again Jeff was right the money can be available if requested. but someone (besides me this time) needs to take the bull by the horns and talk to the department. Let me know what I can do.


----------



## dale

*Shooting Range*



Craig Knight said:


> I would love to have a shooting range at Dawson Forest WMA but there would be so many cry babies around there it wouldnt work. Just the shooting up at the Sporting clays place on Etowah's land next to Dwason forest has everyone raising sin. But there needs to be a place to shoot high power rifles and handguns near by.



I love to shoot as well as anyone , But the BIG difference is if there was a range there , you get in your truck and drive home away from the constant noise , and I do mean constant. On the other hand those of us who have homes around there get to enjoy the shooting on Sunday.s , and any family get together,   I don't think wanting to be able to enjoy the Home you are paying for without a range going in next door makes you a CRY BABY.


----------



## GA DAWG

I dont see why it would matter.Heck you can hear riverbend from the atlanta tract all day! You can hear the skeet shooting place really good. I'd bet good money theres places on shoal creek.You could build a range pretty easy..NO neighbors could hear it!


----------



## dale

Yes, but do you hear it at your home? NO!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Yes, but do you hear it at your home? NO!!



Del Webb is building a major retirement community 400 yards from Cherokee Rose, which has ten times the business that Etowah Valley has.  Cherokee Rose will have more people shooting in one day at a tournament than Etowah Valley has in a month.

I wonder what Del Webb has figured out that the folks in Dawson County have not.

Of course, now in addition to paying for your home, you will get to pay extra taxes to make up for the loss of income from the sporting clays range.


----------



## dale

Not talking about Etowah Valley, Talking about not wanting a  shooting range in DF for high powered rifles.


----------



## dale

I am just telling you what you would be saying to me if you lived here. I love to hunt, shoot ,like anyone else. I don't want a Airport built next door, don't want a landfill , nor do I want to hear high powered rifles untill dark every day. No one does.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

dale said:


> Yes, but do you hear it at your home? NO!!



I could probably hear it at my house and would not object at all! 

Are you saying that the noise is loud or just that you can hear it off in the distance? 

Do any of your neighbors have dogs? Motorcycles? Children? Mini bikes? Do you object to hearing those too?

The Atlanta Tract is huge! A range in the center should not bother anyone!


----------



## dale

Depending on where they would put it makes all the difference. But you guys know if it faces you , You hear it really good. 
And yes my neighbors have dogs, mini bikes and kids, so do I. 
I doubt that you or anyone that really thinks about it , would want one that close to their own home. But it's easy to jump on me about it because you know it does not and will not effect you or your family and it is very clear you don't care about mine.
    Look, I wish there was a range closer myself, I'm not against a range. I just don't want it here!! You can talk to Richard  at Etowah Valley, I wanted it here and helped as much as possible, and yes I can hear it at a distance. Location means everything.


----------



## JTMontana

I wish I had a range within walking distance of my house, with the price of fuel.  It is not like a range is open at night when everyone is trying to sleep.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

dale said:


> Look, I wish there was a range closer myself, I'm not against a range. I just don't want it here!!



So somewhere off in the middle of the 16 square mile Atlanta Tract is too close? 

Shots that are 4 or 5 miles off should not be a problem for anyone???


----------



## HandgunHTR

Paulding Forest WMA would be another good choice for a rifle range.  With the way the housing market is development is slowing down out here and that WMA has plenty of land which is far enough out to not bother the "neighbors".


----------



## dale

Look JEFF, I Just stated that I did not want to be at my home and hear constant gun fire. Now all you can do is try to ARGUE. I don't care to discuss this any further with anyone.


----------



## 308 WIN

So who is gonna get that petition going?


----------



## whitworth

*Son,*

with the City of Atlanta owning a bunch of Dawson Forest WMA, you're even lucky to get to hunt there.


----------



## Scoutman

Joined Riverbend to have a place to shoot. You can sight in a HP rifle at Bullseye off exit 13. If you just want to shoot one a bunch then you have a problem. Population grows daily up here and thats not gonna change.


----------



## nexus

dale said:


> Look JEFF, I Just stated that I did not want to be at my home and hear constant gun fire. Now all you can do is try to ARGUE. I don't care to discuss this any further with anyone.



Thanks Jeff.  I am one of the CRYBABIES re:  EVSC.  Good to see one of the avid gun lovers on this forum being open and honest regarding homeowner's rights on this sort of issue.


----------



## nexus

nexus said:


> Thanks Jeff.  I am one of the CRYBABIES re:  EVSC.  Good to see one of the avid gun lovers on this forum being open and honest regarding homeowner's rights on this sort of issue.



Doh! - I mean Dale......


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Jeff:

Let me tell you about the "constant noise" from EVSC.

The county hired a sound specialist to take some decibel readings of the the noise levels from the clays course.  He set up all of his equipment on the edge of the range, so that the equipment was between the shooting and the nearest houses.  People were on the course shooting sporting clays as people shoot sporting clays.

He could not get a reading from the shooting because of the background noise from the adjacent highway. The shooting simply did not show up on his equipment.  Well, he was being paid to find something, so Richard Becker arranged for shooters to fill each of the stands nearest the decibel meter, and they fired in unison on command.  The sound registered on his meter but still did not exceed the peak levels of the highway.  Even then he had to wait for a lull in the highway traffic to take his readings.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Yes, we need a closer shooting range on a local WMA.


----------



## blackbear

I think they could do something special & give it a good name to honor someone special,who can we name it after?There can be dirt berms built up on each side of  each of the shooting lanes to cut down on noise,sorta a tunnel effect?Would only need a few,iam not talking very many,just a few,shooting is a sport right?Would rather see young folks target practiceing & haveing fun than running the streets...nothing wrong with target shooting...some folks like to play golf,I like to target practice......would most defianately not want it around someones home to disturb them,thats a big area over there,there should be some place that would be fine for everyone?


----------



## GA DAWG

A shooting range would be better than an airport or 7 or 8 thousand HOUSES!!!!!! To me it would be anyhow...We have to many move ins around here as it is!


----------



## Luke0927

dale said:


> Depending on where they would put it makes all the difference. But you guys know if it faces you , You hear it really good.
> And yes my neighbors have dogs, mini bikes and kids, so do I.
> I doubt that you or anyone that really thinks about it , would want one that close to their own home. But it's easy to jump on me about it because you know it does not and will not effect you or your family and it is very clear you don't care about mine.
> Look, I wish there was a range closer myself, I'm not against a range. I just don't want it here!! You can talk to Richard  at Etowah Valley, I wanted it here and helped as much as possible, and yes I can hear it at a distance. Location means everything.




my families land backs right up to the powerlineson the southtrack off the main Dawson Forrest road....i have no complaints about a shooting range going in on the south track it would be nice....add a dog training area and DF is now the best WMA in this area.


----------



## BurningMan

*Not so easy as you think.*

I think many folks are oversimplifying a range.  It's not 'just a dirt berm at 100yards'.  Maybe on your club or private land that would be a range...for the public its more complex. 
 Parking lots, shooting benches, bathrooms, handicap access, trash cans, signs, law enforcement, noise complaints, drainage issues, lead contamination, safety zones and finally the best one...someone to pickup and haul away old televisions, glass bottles, real estate signs, etc. that will collect down-range.  I'm not opposed to a range when it works but I think if you ever expect buy-in from anyone you better make an honest effort to be realistic.
 The Forest Service has a range around Mtn. City, GA and I think they haul a dumpster in there once or twice a year to remove 'target' debris.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

BurningMan said:


> I think many folks are oversimplifying a range.  It's not 'just a dirt berm at 100yards'.  Maybe on your club or private land that would be a range...for the public its more complex.
> Parking lots, shooting benches, bathrooms, handicap access, trash cans, signs, law enforcement, noise complaints, drainage issues, lead contamination, safety zones and finally the best one...someone to pickup and haul away old televisions, glass bottles, real estate signs, etc. that will collect down-range.  I'm not opposed to a range when it works but I think if you ever expect buy-in from anyone you better make an honest effort to be realistic.
> The Forest Service has a range around Mtn. City, GA and I think they haul a dumpster in there once or twice a year to remove 'target' debris.



GON is the primary donor for the range at Charlie Elliott. We are not as ignorant of the issues as you might think.

There is quite a bit of GONetwork money available between the 27th District and Branch's District. The Network could donate somewhere around $20K (please do not hold me to that number, but it is close), plus many hours of volunteer time to a project like this.

If there is enough interest and enough folks who want to get involved this could be a great project for the Network!


----------



## GA DAWG

I think dawson county should build a range..They build a big place to launch canoes...Shooting is alot more important than floating down the river lol.....


----------



## blackbear

Here is what a couple look like that are nice and clean..


----------



## dale

*Range*



Luke0927 said:


> my families land backs right up to the powerlineson the southtrack off the main Dawson Forrest road....i have no complaints about a shooting range going in on the south track it would be nice....add a dog training area and DF is now the best WMA in this area.



That is your family and if you don't care then it's all that matters. But I do care and don't want it on the South tract


----------



## GA DAWG

Where do all yall live that backs up to the forest? I might need some access points!!!


----------



## nexus

Twenty five ought six said:


> Jeff:
> 
> Let me tell you about the "constant noise" from EVSC.
> 
> The county hired a sound specialist to take some decibel readings of the the noise levels from the clays course.  He set up all of his equipment on the edge of the range, so that the equipment was between the shooting and the nearest houses.  People were on the course shooting sporting clays as people shoot sporting clays.
> 
> He could not get a reading from the shooting because of the background noise from the adjacent highway. The shooting simply did not show up on his equipment.  Well, he was being paid to find something, so Richard Becker arranged for shooters to fill each of the stands nearest the decibel meter, and they fired in unison on command.  The sound registered on his meter but still did not exceed the peak levels of the highway.  Even then he had to wait for a lull in the highway traffic to take his readings.



I know, I know....the highway noise around that area is horrible!  Almost like living in L.A.  And the noise of children playing at the park - I would guess that is about as loud as Yankee Stadium on a big game.  I am suprised anyone can stand shooting at the Clays range with all that horrific racket going on.

You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## nexus

dale said:


> That is your family and if you don't care then it's all that matters. But I do care and don't want it on the South tract



Amen to that.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Keep at it Jeff and Branch.

For all you nay sayers, It can be done and should be done. This is what our WMA fees and sporting goods taxes should be going toward. If your whining then you do not even know the topo at DF. There are hundreds of places that a decent range could be located with out any gunfire being heard in the subdivisions. I've been to Chestnut Mtn and have always had a good experience. 

Here's a list of ranges... 
http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/rec/shooting.htm


----------



## Jeff Phillips

nexus said:


> Amen to that.



If I had to guess, you and dale are probably anti-hunting OR you ride your horses in the forest and want to keep hunters off. The Forest is totally paid for by hunting fees!

You have only responded to threads about the clays course and this one Did dale call you and tell you to check Woody's so you could join him whining about this?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> You have no idea what you are talking about.



Right.

Funny, I don't remember seeing you there when the sound tests were being run.


----------



## nexus

Jeff Phillips said:


> If I had to guess, you and dale are probably anti-hunting


no - I have no problem with hunting.  I do not think that Dale is anti hunting.  Just anti-noise.



Jeff Phillips said:


> OR you ride your horses in the forest and want to keep hunters off.



No, I don't give a hoot about people hunting on DWMA.  I run (my body, not a horses) there every day and stay out of hunter's ways and they stay out of mine.



Jeff Phillips said:


> The Forest is totally paid for by hunting fees!



I'm not sure that is true, but if so what does that have to do with anything?



Jeff Phillips said:


> You have only responded to threads about the clays course and this one Did dale call you and tell you to check Woody's so you could join him whining about this?



No, sick and tired of the Clay's Range noise.  Not about to stand by and let any more - and I mean any gun ranges go into Dawson county without vigorously opposing it.  I am sure I can raise such a rukus with DWMA and Dawson county that they will not even consider it, especially after the debacle with EVSC.  I didn't used to feel that way, but after this ordeal and listening to people like you saying it is not a problem - since you can go home and not deal with it - you don't even consider the people who live around these things point of view - I am very much opposed to outdoor shooting range around homes.  Causes too much problems and too much noise.


----------



## nexus

Twenty five ought six said:


> Right.
> 
> Funny, I don't remember seeing you there when the sound tests were being run.



Funny, they ran some at my house.


----------



## Branchminnow

nexus said:


> no - I have no problem with hunting.  I do not think that Dale is anti hunting.  Just anti-noise.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't give a hoot about people hunting on DWMA.  I run (my body, not a horses) there every day and stay out of hunter's ways and they stay out of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is true, but if so what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> No, sick and tired of the Clay's Range noise.  Not about to stand by and let any more - and I mean any gun ranges go into Dawson county without vigorously opposing it.  I am sure I can raise such a rukus with DWMA and Dawson county that they will not even consider it, especially after the debacle with EVSC.  I didn't used to feel that way, but after this ordeal and listening to people like you saying it is not a problem - since you can go home and not deal with it - you don't even consider the people who live around these things point of view - I am very much opposed to outdoor shooting range around homes.  Causes too much problems and too much noise.



Just a simple question here........were you living in a home close to the property before the range was built?


----------



## nexus

Branchminnow said:


> Just a simple question here........were you living in a home close to the property before the range was built?



years before


----------



## nexus

nexus said:


> years before



In fact, I do not know of any homes around here that were not built before the range.  Not much development around this particular area.


----------



## Branchminnow

ok next question.........did the county not inform the public of what was about to be put on the property?


----------



## buckshot47

quote"No, I don't give a hoot about people hunting on DWMA. I run (my body, not a horses) there every day and stay out of hunter's ways and they stay out of mine."

Do you buy a management stamp to use the WMA? I doubt it,If not then why should you have any say in what they do there. You say you can raise such a stink that you can get it stopped what do you run Dawson county? I've lived in the area my whole life and get tired of all the extra traffic you transplants cause on the roads but if I complained I bet you would be one of the ones that would say that thats progress so get use to it. I get so tired of the people that move up here and then think they can control everything and have to have everything their way. Remember this is still the country and we like to shoot guns if you don't like it move back to the city


----------



## GA DAWG

GA DAWG said:


> Where do all yall live that backs up to the forest? I might need some access points!!!


I can see now this aint gonna work If I see anybody running through dawson forest on a deer hunt.I'm stopping them and calling my friend the GAME WARDEN and their gonna get a ticket for being on the wma!


----------



## dale

*AND HERE We go again*



Jeff Phillips said:


> If I had to guess, you and dale are probably anti-hunting OR you ride your horses in the forest and want to keep hunters off. The Forest is totally paid for by hunting fees!
> 
> You have only responded to threads about the clays course and this one Did dale call you and tell you to check Woody's so you could join him whining about this?



I speak only for my family Jeff, I probably hunt more than you. Before you or anyone else try to make more out of it than it is look back at what I said. I just don't want one located on the South Tract close enough to have to hear all the time. Did not call anyone , don't need to. Don't want to argue and call names like a kid either. As the thread started out about a place to train dogs, I think would be great. I love dogs and would like a place to work mine. But I hope that they don't put a rifle range in for the reason I stated. Just because I want to protect my investment in my home doesn't make me Anti Hunting.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

dale said:


> I probably hunt more than you.



Might want to check my references

If what you say is true then all I can say is I am amazed at the selfishness of a fellow sportsman. 

There are 10,000 acres in one square block on the Atlanta Tract and you control all of it.

If everyone was as selfish as you there would not be a space outside Cohutta and the army bases that would allow the discharge of a firearm. AMAZING!

If we can get this moving I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## dale

*Df*

You might want to practice what you preach. How is it being selfish not wanting a gun range next to my home. You are the one that jumped on board and started on me because I said I don't want one at my home. REAL SPORTSMAN like of you Jeff. Look I am through with the arguing like kids about this. Did not say I was against ranges,or other hunters rights. DID NOT say that there was not room somewhere on the other side of Dawson Forrest. All I said AGAIN was I don't want one next to MY HOME.


----------



## nexus

buckshot47 said:


> quote"No, I don't give a hoot about people hunting on DWMA. I run (my body, not a horses) there every day and stay out of hunter's ways and they stay out of mine."
> 
> Do you buy a management stamp to use the WMA? I doubt it,If not then why should you have any say in what they do there. You say you can raise such a stink that you can get it stopped what do you run Dawson county? I've lived in the area my whole life and get tired of all the extra traffic you transplants cause on the roads but if I complained I bet you would be one of the ones that would say that thats progress so get use to it. I get so tired of the people that move up here and then think they can control everything and have to have everything their way. Remember this is still the country and we like to shoot guns if you don't like it move back to the city



Lived here my whole life.  Played in Dawson Forest before it was the Atlanta tract and all that.  Just because I do not want guns blasting all day around my home does not make me a transplant.

I see the wardens up there on a fairly regular basis when I am out.  I showed them where that nut who killed that girl had set up camp last summer as I am fairly confident I ran into him out there.  I also clue them in on misbehavings of hunters and others I occasionally see there.  The wardens do not seem in much of a hurry to run me off.  I do not run Dawson county but I think folks will at least listen to me.

You ought to come running with me out there.  From the looks of your photo it looks it would do you good.


----------



## nexus

Branchminnow said:


> ok next question.........did the county not inform the public of what was about to be put on the property?



No, they did not.  Commisioner Saling - no longer in office - was supposed to speak to the surrounding people but did not.


----------



## GA DAWG

We are all gonna be crying one of these days when the city sells out!! To telling what will be there then.I've already saw most all my hunting in Forsyth county turned into HOUSES!! Dawson county is next..


----------



## nexus

nexus said:


> No, they did not.  Commisioner Saling - no longer in office - was supposed to speak to the surrounding people but did not.


Sorry...continued - they did not have hearings because a zoning change was not needed so the did not have to have a public hearing or notify the public.  They were going to speak to people around the area as it is a volitile topic prone to lawsuits, but failed to do so.


----------



## veejer64

Besides that, I don't need a stamp.  Recreation

Trail use is allowed by the general public as follows:

a. Hiking can be done anywhere on the Forest during all times the Forest is open.  There are TRAIL USE RESTRICTIONS during   hunting seasons.


----------



## Branchminnow

veejer64 said:


> Besides that, I don't need a stamp.  Recreation
> 
> Trail use is allowed by the general public as follows:
> 
> a. Hiking can be done anywhere on the Forest during all times the Forest is open.  There are TRAIL USE RESTRICTIONS during   hunting seasons.



Let me say this on behalf of all the hunters in the state of GA.....................you are welcome for your free trail to use when the hunters are not using the land. WE are glad to have you there when we are not using the land. but we only use it about 3 months out of the year total..........so you figure out who gets the better end of the deal.


----------



## nexus

veejer64 said:


> Besides that, I don't need a stamp.  Recreation
> 
> Trail use is allowed by the general public as follows:
> 
> a. Hiking can be done anywhere on the Forest during all times the Forest is open.  There are TRAIL USE RESTRICTIONS during   hunting seasons.



That is correct, from how I understand it.


----------



## Craig Knight

Okay Dale or Nexus, are ya'll some of the ones I have caught or tried to chase down for riding 4 wheelers on Etowahs property around the HWY 9 area where the shooting range drive way is located? Just asking


----------



## nexus

Craig Knight said:


> Okay Dale or Nexus, are ya'll some of the ones I have caught or tried to chase down for riding 4 wheelers on Etowahs property around the HWY 9 area where the shooting range drive way is located? Just asking



I don't own a 4 wheeler or motorcycle or three wheeler.  I have seen some kids on a 4 wheeler carrying a little one in diapers going like mad around that area.  I do not know who they belong to.


----------



## Craig Knight

Yeah the moron that carries around the little ones has been caught before he's an idiot. If he doesnt get some sense he's gonna get himself or the little kids hurt the way he rides. But then again he deserves whatever he gets(not the lil kids) I just wish the SO would get him for trespassing.


----------



## buckshot47

Quote"You ought to come running with me out there. From the looks of your photo it looks it would do you good."

Don't let the pic fool you I spend most of my free time Hiking in the woods either hunting or trout fishing and I do stairs and rails for a living so I spend all day walking up and down stairs. You might find I'm in a little better shape than you might think and at 6'6" you probably wouldn't be man enought to make that comment to my face


----------



## nexus

Branchminnow said:


> Let me say this on behalf of all the hunters in the state of GA.....................you are welcome for your free trail to use when the hunters are not using the land. WE are glad to have you there when we are not using the land. but we only use it about 3 months out of the year total..........so you figure out who gets the better end of the deal.



 Funding for care and management of the Forest is provided by the owner, the City of Atlanta. All incomes received from the Forest are returned to the City.


----------



## GA DAWG

nexus said:


> Funding for care and management of the Forest is provided by the owner, the City of Atlanta. All incomes received from the Forest are returned to the City.


Funding for the up keep of horse trails.NOT all managment of the forest!


----------



## nexus

GA DAWG said:


> Funding for the up keep of horse trails.NOT all managment of the forest!



http://www.gfc.state.ga.us/ForestManagement/Dawson.cfm


----------



## Coastie

Jeff Phillips said:


> If I had to guess, you and dale are probably anti-hunting OR you ride your horses in the forest and want to keep hunters off. The Forest is totally paid for by hunting fees!
> 
> You have only responded to threads about the clays course and this one Did dale call you and tell you to check Woody's so you could join him whining about this?



Jeff, you above all others in this argument should be aware of a few facts.
The City of Atlanta tract, 10,500 acres, is owned outright by the City of Atlanta board of Aviation.
The forest is operated under a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between the Board of Aviation and the Georgia Forestry Commission (GFC).
The WMA is operated as such under another MOU between the GFC and the DNR, no money changes hands for the hunting rights to the City Tract, only actual expenses are reimbursed by the City for the operations there.
The City of Atlanta has expressed their desire NOT TO EXPAND the recreational opportunities available on the City tract and to allow only those events now in place to continue.
Of the remaining 15,000 acres of Dawson Forest, only a few areas could be suitable for the construction of a range, looking at a map you will notice that it is very long and in some areas only about 400 yards wide. Access is restricted in most areas due to terrain limitations and access problems with adjacent property owners.
Beyond the expense involved in building a range, which is actually not that much, the larger problem is maintenance. Experience shows that without full time Range Officers available, these ranges soon deteriorate into a mess. Beyond that there are ecological impact worries today that did not exist 20 years ago with the operation of an outdoor range. Noise is only the tip of the iceberg, lead has been demonized by many in the Green movement and the periodic mining of ranges is now or will be in the future mandated on a periodic basis to avoid polution of ground water by the accumulated lead. The shotgun venue in Dawson County may well prove to be far more expensive to clean up than it is to operate and more likely than not the tax payers of Dawson County will be expected to foot the bill. 
Personnally, I would love to see a range more conveniently located than those that are existing, and yes, Dawson Forest would very nicely serve that purpose, but the politics of the area just will not allow it to happen.


----------



## nexus

That is a very intelligent and informative post.  Thanks.


----------



## nexus

buckshot47 said:


> Quote"You ought to come running with me out there. From the looks of your photo it looks it would do you good."
> 
> Don't let the pic fool you I spend most of my free time Hiking in the woods either hunting or trout fishing and I do stairs and rails for a living so I spend all day walking up and down stairs. You might find I'm in a little better shape than you might think and at 6'6" you probably wouldn't be man enought to make that comment to my face



Right.  Regular health nut.  Just big boned, as your mommy says.  You are the one who started talking s, so don't act surprised if you get it thrown back at you.


----------



## buckshot47

nexus said:


> Right.  Regular health nut.  Just big boned, as your mommy says.  You are the one who started talking s, so don't act surprised if you get it thrown back at you.



No I didn't get personal with you and I'm done with you now I wont waste my time with ignorant people. I have no more to say to you unless I were to have the chance to say it to your face


----------



## Branchminnow

Coastie said:


> Jeff, you above all others in this argument should be aware of a few facts.
> The City of Atlanta tract, 10,500 acres, is owned outright by the City of Atlanta board of Aviation.
> The forest is operated under a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between the Board of Aviation and the Georgia Forestry Commission (GFC).
> The WMA is operated as such under another MOU between the GFC and the DNR, no money changes hands for the hunting rights to the City Tract, only actual expenses are reimbursed by the City for the operations there.
> The City of Atlanta has expressed their desire NOT TO EXPAND the recreational opportunities available on the City tract and to allow only those events now in place to continue.
> Of the remaining 15,000 acres of Dawson Forest, only a few areas could be suitable for the construction of a range, looking at a map you will notice that it is very long and in some areas only about 400 yards wide. Access is restricted in most areas due to terrain limitations and access problems with adjacent property owners.
> Beyond the expense involved in building a range, which is actually not that much, the larger problem is maintenance. Experience shows that without full time Range Officers available, these ranges soon deteriorate into a mess. Beyond that there are ecological impact worries today that did not exist 20 years ago with the operation of an outdoor range. Noise is only the tip of the iceberg, lead has been demonized by many in the Green movement and the periodic mining of ranges is now or will be in the future mandated on a periodic basis to avoid polution of ground water by the accumulated lead. The shotgun venue in Dawson County may well prove to be far more expensive to clean up than it is to operate and more likely than not the tax payers of Dawson County will be expected to foot the bill.
> Personnally, I would love to see a range more conveniently located than those that are existing, and yes, Dawson Forest would very nicely serve that purpose, but the politics of the area just will not allow it to happen.



thanks Coastie i had forgotton about the agreement.....but the other lands of the forest ARE OWNED by the state. and paid for by us.


----------



## Branchminnow

nexus said:


> That is a very intelligent and informative post.  Thanks.


----------



## hogana

Wilson Shoals has a range.  Don't know if it is big enough to help, but I have seen lots of people shooting there.


----------



## huge9

Twenty five ought six said:


> Right.
> 
> Funny, I don't remember seeing you there when the sound tests were being run.



Were you there, 25?  Where was it done?


----------



## blackbear

Talking about running dogs on Dawson forest wma made me think of this old poster...


----------



## blackbear

I allways think of our ancesters hunting back in the old days while bowhunting up on wildcat creek Dawson Forest WMA,Here are a couple cool pics that take us all back to those times ....on that wonderfull  Mountain wma tract,I hope it stays protected forever....


----------



## Robk

I used to like spending most of my free time on the DF with my bow or whipping stick.  Too many folks disregarding the rules during hunting seasons is what drove me away.  Taking my daughter on her first deer hunt and her calling Coastie "Grandpa" and the look on his face when she did I will always remember.  Too bad there are too many folks who can't respect what that land is there for.

R


----------

